# Big Two Hearted steelhead trip April/May



## elkslayer (Jan 27, 2014)

Hey Folks

I have always wanted to canoe the 21 miles in a 3 day camp/steelhead. Just wondering if anyone has done such a thing.

Any advice would be great. 

Cheers

ES


----------



## aroflinger (Sep 4, 2011)

I haven't. But I would love to do it. When we bear hunt we just set up a camp by the river on state land. Then on the down time we fish it. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

Is 21 miles starting at High Bridge?


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

Well, I'm gonna assume you're starting at High Bridge. From there to Reed and Green is a PIA to canoe/kayak. Never done it but I've heard the stories. About the only good spots to camp in that stretch would be the old Lone Pine / Two Hearted River Campground. You can't tell there was a campground there at one time it's been that long. Also, at the end of 7 Mile Fire Lane there's a nice clearing. Other than that, I don't think there's too much to choose from. Expect a lot of downed trees. From Reed and Green, it's smooth sailing to the mouth.


----------



## elkslayer (Jan 27, 2014)

Yes high bridge too mouth.

Nork thanks for the info. I have been hearing the same sort of stories.

Cheers

ES


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

old rainbow lodge show aprox. where lone pine was http://www.mhs2012.com/pdfdocs/twoHeartedCanoeTrips.pdf


----------



## jkonieczny (May 21, 2014)

Did you take this trip? How was the fishing?


----------

